# Stirring Cauldron Witch almost finished...



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm almost finished with her! Just have a few details to take care. Let me know what you think!









http://www.hauntsoft.com/witch4a.wmv


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow!!!!! Awesome job man. Looks done to me!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job, very envious! Our is 30% done. Urgh...

You give us hope!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it is horrible and you shouldn't put something that bad in your display. I will take it off your hands so you won't be embarrassed by the comments your neighbors will make. I know, I am just that kind of person. Always willing to help out wherever I am needed. Let me know where to pick it up and I'll be there as fast as I can. No need to have to look at it any longer than you already have. 

BTW....I am just kidding......it is AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

You got her looking really good!!!:jol:


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> I think it is horrible and you shouldn't put something that bad in your display. I will take it off your hands so you won't be embarrassed by the comments your neighbors will make. I know, I am just that kind of person. Always willing to help out wherever I am needed. Let me know where to pick it up and I'll be there as fast as I can. No need to have to look at it any longer than you already have.
> 
> BTW....I am just kidding......it is AWSOME!!!!!!


haha... very funny!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice prop.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice job! I'm diggin the fire & green lights in the pot, what are you using for the cauldron?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I adore the arm motion! If mine works that good I'll be estatic!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

AzKittie74 said:


> nice job! I'm diggin the fire & green lights in the pot, what are you using for the cauldron?


It's one of those cheap big drink cooler buckets that you fill with ice and drinks. I got mine at Menards for about $6.80. They had them in blue and red. I bought a blue one and spray painted it flat black. Then I added several light layers of metallic paint and a light dusting of "stone" paint to get that cast iron look. I have some other embellishments I still need to make.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! really nicely done. 

Are you chilling your fog? 

And are you using existing plans for this or just kinda playing it by ear? Either way, I'm wondering if you'd be willing to share the how-to?


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I've pretty much just been making it up as I go. I had seen ScareFX's how-to last year and was determined to build my own witch this year. I didn't consult ScareFX's how-to again until I had my first frame already built. After seeing how ScareFX's witch leaned forward, I decided I wanted to have a simliar "lean", so I reconstructed the entire upper frame. I like to call this the "iterative" approach.  I have some small pictures of the frame up on http://www.hauntsoft.com. I will do a more complete how-to with better pictures later on, but probably not until after Halloween.

Edit: Opps... forgot to answer your question about whether or not I'm chilling the fog. I'm not. I'd rather have the fog rise up similiar to steam and smoke. I'd be worried about the fog never coming out of the cauldron if it were chilled. Not sure if others have tried it, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I just added a bunch of build pictures to my web site. Check 'em out if you so desire!


----------

